# Value of Error Experiences



## emperfectus (Apr 16, 2021)

I have been pondering on the quote: "Good judgement comes from experience; and experience comes from bad judgement". 

I recall being the pretty insistent student who would always be asking questions, particularly a bold move, being the only foreigner in my class group because I study abroad, or messing up quite ridiculously because I was not exactly prepared when I had to answer questions about my patient when doing morning ward. It is seriously plenty of pressure to try to prove yourself when you are assumed to be either less than, or slow in another country whose language is not my mother tongue...but the experiences still are remembered and hoped to be bettered for the next round...
Nonetheless, it adds on a lot of reputation bias and judgement that sometimes leaves me having limiting attitudes and dread every time...is it luck sometimes that others get easier questions..?

What are some experiences anyone has faced in their student clinical/practical experiences that involved making mistakes or answering supposedly wrongly? What was great about the experience? Do you think it's important to make mistakes?

Would love to hear any thoughts!


----------

